# No Longer Little "No-Name"!



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought the day would never come when we'd all agree on a name for our little Angel. This morning we decided to call him...


*Griffin*


Now, someone wants to know, "Doos you tink I wook wike a Gwiffin?"


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

PERFECT!!! Love the name!! :aktion033:


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

You look like a sweetie pie! That's what you look like, but I'll go along with Griffin.lol


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

gidget'smom said:


> You look like a sweetie pie! That's what you look like, but I'll go along with Griffin.lol


I agree with this! He's so adorable


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

In the picture of him in his bed, G-man looks like he is thinking about the best way to get into trouble when you turn your back - how cute. He has that "Who me get into trouble, never look"


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

WUVS!!!!! Great name!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A+ on name.
D- on taking so long to get there!
Your mark can be up-graded by posting more photos!
Due date: immediately, if not sooner.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMD is he adorable. I love the name Griffin...too cute!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What a great name. He really is adorable and will need some time to catch on to his name since he went nameless for a while. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

There's that little head tilt I love so much! :wub:
I love the name Griffin and I think it fits him very well.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

mommatee said:


> PERFECT!!! Love the name!! :aktion033:


Thanks Tanya!



gidget'smom said:


> You look like a sweetie pie! That's what you look like, but I'll go along with Griffin.lol


Tina, yes, he IS a sweetie pie!!!



pippersmom said:


> I agree with this! He's so adorable


Thank you Cathy!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> In the picture of him in his bed, G-man looks like he is thinking about the best way to get into trouble when you turn your back - how cute. He has that "Who me get into trouble, never look"


G-man! I LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:



StevieB said:


> WUVS!!!!! Great name!!


Thanks Celeta!



edelweiss said:


> A+ on name.
> D- on taking so long to get there!
> Your mark can be up-graded by posting more photos!
> Due date: immediately, if not sooner.


:HistericalSmiley: Soon, I promise!!! (Then again, that what I said about deciding on a name...)


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sylie said:


> OMD is he adorable. I love the name Griffin...too cute!


Thanks Sylvia!!!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> What a great name. He really is adorable and will need some time to catch on to his name since he went nameless for a while. :HistericalSmiley:


Barbara, I know what you mean. We've been calling him Griffin all day and he's probably tired of hearing it. 



reanut1379 said:


> There's that little head tilt I love so much! :wub:
> I love the name Griffin and I think it fits him very well.


Thank you Anna!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I love the name Griffin! Good job! Who came up with it?

Since you've got Finnegan and Phoebe Trixibell, Griffin can be the 'Original G'!!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I love the name Griffin! Good job! Who came up with it?
> 
> Since you've got Finnegan and Phoebe Trixibell, Griffin can be the 'Original G'!!!!!


Laura, I thought of it a few weeks ago at the same time I thought of 5,000 other names. :HistericalSmiley: My son Nicholas suggested it too. At dinner last night, we were half way to naming him Dexter but when I woke up this morning, I just wasn't feeling it. I revisited Griffin and it just felt right. 

Since we also have Eli, we now have an E, F, G and P. :thumbsup:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!! I think it is perfect!! Awesome choice!! What a precious little guy!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gosh, he is just ADORABLE and I am glad he has a name now! :wub2: :wub: yay griffin!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

lmillette said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!! I think it is perfect!! Awesome choice!! What a precious little guy!!



Thanks Lindsay. I think it fits just right!



hoaloha said:


> Gosh, he is just ADORABLE and I am glad he has a name now! :wub2: :wub: yay griffin!


Marisa, I was beginning to wonder if he'd ever have a name!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> A+ on name.
> D- on taking so long to get there!
> Your mark can be up-graded by posting more photos!
> Due date: immediately, if not sooner.


:goodpost::woohoo2::woohoo2:

Love the name, very original :wub::wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like the name


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes! He is definitely a Griffin :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Loveeeee the name! He is such a doll!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love that name!! It's something I would chose!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww I love his name. He is so adorable.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I LOVE that name!!! He is so adorable!! I could cover him with kisses. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin -- where did that jump up from????  I was all set to call him Donovan and before that Maxwell and before that Remington and before that -- well I could go on and on. But you've never mentioned Griffin.:blush:

I actually love it:wub: -- and I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo happy that my new Godpuppy isn't Mr. "No-Name" anymore.:thumbsup: Griffin -- yes that fits him nicely. :biggrin:

More picture please. I love the ones of him running outdoor but don't think you've posted them here.:chili:

And tomorrow you must leave him for the day. "Maternity puppy leave" is over and back to work you go.:smcry: Hopefully your house will still be in one piece when you get home.artytime::hiding:

Love you, gf!!! Griffin -- you're adorable.:wub::wub:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Griffin is a perfect fit! I can just see that cute head tilt every time you call him. 

First Griffin in the SM family?


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Love them name! It definitely suits him. He's such a cutie! :wub:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

That is such a cute and fitting name  he looks very happy in those pictures with his tongue sticking out :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

joyomom said:


> :goodpost::woohoo2::woohoo2:
> 
> Love the name, very original :wub::wub:


Thanks you! 



shellbeme said:


> I like the name


Thanks Shelly!



zooeysmom said:


> Yes! He is definitely a Griffin :thumbsup:


Elizabeth, I agree!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

babycake7 said:


> Loveeeee the name! He is such a doll!


Thanks!



Furbabies mom said:


> I love that name!! It's something I would chose!


Thanks Deborah!



TLR said:


> Awwww I love his name. He is so adorable.


Thank you Tracey!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

SicilianRose said:


> I LOVE that name!!! He is so adorable!! I could cover him with kisses. :wub:


He loves kisses!!!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Robin -- where did that jump up from????  I was all set to call him Donovan and before that Maxwell and before that Remington and before that -- well I could go on and on. But you've never mentioned Griffin.:blush:
> 
> I actually love it:wub: -- and I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo happy that my new Godpuppy isn't Mr. "No-Name" anymore.:thumbsup: Griffin -- yes that fits him nicely. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Lynn, I know you never want to go though this with me again!!! You know I'll be getting another Angel from Bonnie. One day... :HistericalSmiley: I was all set to name him Remington, but it didn't fit. We tried Donovan on him but that didn't feel right. Maxwell either. Saturday over dinner, everyone liked Dexter but I woke up Sunday morning not liking Dexter and I kept thinking of Griffin. I knew that was it. 

Now Godmother, what do you think his middle name should be? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Barb and the boys said:


> Griffin is a perfect fit! I can just see that cute head tilt every time you call him.
> 
> First Griffin in the SM family?


Barb, I really love those head tilts. :wub:



Kaiser said:


> Love them name! It definitely suits him. He's such a cutie! :wub:


Thank you!!!



MaxnMinnie said:


> That is such a cute and fitting name  he looks very happy in those pictures with his tongue sticking out :wub:


Tongue pix are always so sweet I think!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You look like cutie, schmutie, putie, bootie pie to me :tender: but I think Griffin is more distinguished and easier to say. B) :thumbsup:
I love the name Griffin and a short Grif as well. Well done
:aktion033:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> You look like cutie, schmutie, putie, bootie pie to me :tender: but I think Griffin is more distinguished and easier to say. B) :thumbsup:
> I love the name Griffin and a short Grif as well. Well done
> :aktion033:


Thanks Sue! I'm sure he'll get called Grif a lot. Finnegan gets called Finn all the time.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin -- this is one time I think we might forego adding a middle name. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Of course, I did have a while when I used the same middle name for all:

Shorty Da_m-It don't.

Gambler Da_m-It shut up.

Dexter Da-m-It stop it.

Well you get the idea.:thumbsup:

So maybe Griffin's middle name could be Trixiebell too. :chili::chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Robin - Griff is in Game of Thrones too, not until Book 5 though!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Griffin is one of my favourite names - it's on the list in my mind for my next boy dog 

He's so cute! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sweet Griffin is smitten ... and, cuter than a kitten!!:wub::wub:

The name is more than befitting ... for adorable, sweet Griffin!:wub::wub:

I love his name, Robin!:wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Robin -- this is one time I think we might forego adding a middle name. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Of course, I did have a while when I used the same middle name for all:
> 
> ...


 
:HistericalSmiley:Griffin Trixibell!!! :HistericalSmiley: But I'm going to give the "D" middle name to Finnegan for sure!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Hey Robin - Griff is in Game of Thrones too, not until Book 5 though!


Really Laura? :chili: That's GREAT!!! :chili: Mark will be thrilled!!! We talked about Griffin Tyrion but um, NO! So now it might be Griffin Targaryen. I've only watched 2 episodes but I'm hooked!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Orla said:


> Griffin is one of my favourite names - it's on the list in my mind for my next boy dog
> 
> He's so cute! :wub:


Thanks Orla! I'm so glad we choose it!!!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sweet Griffin is smitten ... and, cuter than a kitten!!:wub::wub:
> 
> The name is more than befitting ... for adorable, sweet Griffin!:wub::wub:
> 
> I love his name, Robin!:wub::wub:


I love that Marie! Thank you!!! I might have to print that little poem out, frame it and put it in his nursery! :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Really Laura? :chili: That's GREAT!!! :chili: Mark will be thrilled!!! We talked about Griffin Tyrion but um, NO! So now it might be Griffin Targaryen. I've only watched 2 episodes but I'm hooked!


Griffin Targaryen would work!

Jon Connington - A Wiki of Ice and Fire


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOVE that name...so sweet. He looks absolutely precious Robin.:wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Love the name Griffin! The little cutie does look like a Griffin. I have to say I LOVE your taste in names...just love the names of all your pups. 

The name Griffin reminds me of one of my favorite shows when I was growing up...Party of Five. I think that was the name of Neve Campbell's boyfriend on the show. Party of Five is also how I came up with Bailey's name...Scott Wolf's character was named Bailey and I just LOVED that name. Ten years later I got a puppy and immediately knew what I wanted to name him!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> LOVE that name...so sweet. He looks absolutely precious Robin.:wub::wub:


Thank you Dianne! 



Bailey&Me said:


> Love the name Griffin! The little cutie does look like a Griffin. I have to say I LOVE your taste in names...just love the names of all your pups.
> 
> The name Griffin reminds me of one of my favorite shows when I was growing up...Party of Five. I think that was the name of Neve Campbell's boyfriend on the show. Party of Five is also how I came up with Bailey's name...Scott Wolf's character was named Bailey and I just LOVED that name. Ten years later I got a puppy and immediately knew what I wanted to name him!


Thanks Nida! I named my first skin son Brandon and thought I had come up with something really cool. Then I started hearing of all these other babies named Brandon and that's when someone told me about a show called 90210 (I didn't watch it) and one of the main character's name was Brandon. :smilie_tischkante:. Believe it or not, after I had my son, BOTH my mother's sisters and one of her best friends ended up with grandsons named BRANDON! Made me SO mad. :angry: I swore then I'd think long and hard before I named anything else. I'm going to start making a list for the next Angel I get (a few years from now) so I won't have to think so hard when that time comes. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LOVE the name!! WooHoo!! Griffin you are a doll baby with the perfect name. My cousin named his little boy Griffin and he's called Griff all the time. Such a great name.:thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ah. Cute name for this little man.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh he's smiling !!!! ----such a cute happy boy---Love the name !


----------



## Desi87 (May 6, 2012)

While thinking of names for my future Angel I went through the Game of Thrones too! Unfortunately hubby and I couldn't decide on a name. 

Griffin suits your little fluff! You must be over the moon with that little face.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> LOVE the name!! WooHoo!! Griffin you are a doll baby with the perfect name. My cousin named his little boy Griffin and he's called Griff all the time. Such a great name.:thumbsup:


Crystal, I know my husband will call him Griff all the time. This morning, he was playing with him and I heard him say, "Two points for Griffindog" and I thought that was cute!:HistericalSmiley: He's a Harry Potter fan!



SammieMom said:


> Ah. Cute name for this little man.


Thank you! :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

poochie2 said:


> Oh he's smiling !!!! ----such a cute happy boy---Love the name !


Thanks! He smiles a lot! :thumbsup:



Desi87 said:


> While thinking of names for my future Angel I went through the Game of Thrones too! Unfortunately hubby and I couldn't decide on a name.
> 
> Griffin suits your little fluff! You must be over the moon with that little face.


I wonder if there will be a batch of skin kids born this year that are named Tyrion and Sansa and all the other names I can't spell! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Desi87 (May 6, 2012)

It worked for Twilight! Edward, Isabella, and Jacob became more popular because of the movies so it would not surprise me!


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

Griffin is perfect!! LOVE IT!!! Congrats!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Desi87 said:


> It worked for Twilight! Edward, Isabella, and Jacob became more popular because of the movies so it would not surprise me!


Isn't it funny how movies and tv shows inspire people? My favorite movie this year has been "Thor" but I wasn't about to name my fluff that. :HistericalSmiley: Now that I think of it, a tiny little dog named Thor might be really cute!



ladypotter said:


> Griffin is perfect!! LOVE IT!!! Congrats!


Thank you!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a little doll and Griffin suits him!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh hes just so perfect :chili::chili::chili: love the name Griffin great Job mommy on picking the name :thumbsup:


----------

